# 12 oz Clear Beer Bottles for SP



## Trapperman (Jun 1, 2011)

Does anyone know of a mail order distributer that sells clear 12 oz beer bottles? I have two 6 gal batches of SP that I'm getting ready to transfer to carboys. So, I figure that I should start thinking of bottles. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 1, 2011)

You should review this thread.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13048&highlight=bottles

Steve


----------



## Trapperman (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Steve!!!! I figured that it had come up before. I started with a quick search, but hadn't found that previous posting. Looks like I'll be searching for some Corona bottles. Thanks again.


----------



## closetwine (Jun 2, 2011)

Soaking Corona bottles in vinegar will eat those labels off! Just FYI...


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jun 2, 2011)

My local Mexican restaurants have a recycle bin out back just for glass, and are happy for you to take them.

CLR or lime-a-way works faster than vinegar


----------



## REDBOATNY (Jun 2, 2011)

I used Lime away on Corona bottles. If I do it again, I will fill bottles with water and cap before soaking. The Lime away is an acid and its hard not to get inside the bottles along with the disolved ink. I haven't tried it but Muriatic acid might also work, probably cheaper from the hardware store.

Most bar bottles will have molded lime chunks in them. I had to drink alot
of overpriced mediocre beer to get fresh bottles.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Jun 2, 2011)

I fill a 5 gal bucket about 1/4 full, then fill my bottles with water. Then stand the bottles in the bucket, the water keeps them down, then top up the bucket with CLR solution until it covers the top of the label. CLR never gets into the bottle.


----------



## closetwine (Jun 2, 2011)

That's what I do with vinegar, which eats it off in about 30 mins for me and no scrubbing. But hey whatever works for you!


----------

